# Sunday & Monday Galveston Bay Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

The last two days of fishing has been good. Sundays group caught some solid fish along with a few drum and sand trout. Today the wind kicked up a little more but we pecked on em and ended with a nice box of trout and a flounder. Very few undersize fish either day. Drifting over shell and under birds using Down South lures in red shad and glow chartreuse have been working best.

I've got this weekend open and the weathers looking good. Give me a call if your ready to go catch some fish.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

